
Surveillance Under Surveillance – CCTV Maps - chippy
https://kamba4.crux.uberspace.de
======
hanmman
The previous version of this site, OSMCamera, was taken down months ago. Big
kudos for taking up the torch, forking and getting the site running again. I
hope the new instructions on how to contribute will encourage more
participation in mapping surveillance structures as well in OpenStreetMap more
generally.

If anyone is so inclined, this functionality would be great as an OsmAnd
plugin.

~~~
chippy
Why was it taken down?

~~~
hanmman
I don't know for sure, maybe the owner didn't want to maintain it anymore. I
believe this is the original developer.

[https://github.com/khris78](https://github.com/khris78)

